# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  ساخت بازی با 3ds max

## hamed jalili

چطور می توانم یک صحنه 3ds max  را گیم بکنم؟

----------


## mehrzad007

به این راحتی ها هم نیست . باید برنامه نویسی بلد باشی و بتونی توی برنامه هات از direct x استفاده کنی و ...... البته خیلی ساده گفتم . برنامه نویسی بازی های کامپیوتر یکی از سخت ترین مدل های برنامه نویسیه ! یا حداقل من این طور فکر می کنم!

----------


## mohsengrisly

با عرض پوزش درست هم فکر می کنی  :embr: 
بابا قدم به قدم  :sad2: 
اول  چند تا گیم تریپ توپ با فلش بساز اطلاعات کافی در مورد طراحی بازی های کامپیوتری وطراحی زمینه و محیط بازی و ماجرای بازی وکلی چیز دیگه  پیدا کن   بعد هم برنامه نویسی خوب 
تازه بعدش تشکیل یه تیم حد اقال 7 نفره با هفت تخصص خاص و بسیار با تلاش و پشت کار 
یادت هم باشه  حساب در امد روش باز نکنی چون سال اول چیزی جز ضرر نداری  تازه اگر شانس هم بیاری 
اما خداییش از جسارت و همت  بعضی از دوستان خیلی خوشم میاد  در مورد مسائل بسیار پیچیده خیلی 
راحت و با ارامش حرف می زنند انکاری هزار بار اینکارو کردن   و این خیلی خوبه و باعث پیشرفت سریع در کار میشه   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## mehrzad007

دلیلش اینه که نمی دونن در مورد چی دارن حرف می زنن . مثلا خود من می خواستم سیستم عامل بنویسم (هنوزم می خوام) مهم اینه که بعد از اینکه فهمیدن دارن چی می گن سر حرفشون وایسن. :flower:

----------


## Delphi_Developer

البته اینو فراموش نکنید که* خواستن توانستن است* هیچوقت چیزی رو دست کم نگیرید و اگه دیدید که یه کم علاقه و پشتکار دارید پس خیلی زود شروع به کار و تحقیق کنید .

----------


## vesal

> چطور می توانم یک صحنه 3ds max  را گیم بکنم؟


برای ساخت بازی معمولا از Engine های آماده استفاده می شه. اکثر Engine ها از نرم افزار های دیگر مدل های سه بعدی را قبول می کنند. البته طراحی محیط بازی فقط بخشی از طراحی یک بازی کامپیوتری است. به هر حال وارد جزئیات نمیشم. اما اگه خیلی علاقه به ساخت بازی دارید می توانید از 3D Game Studio استفاده کنید که از 3D Max هم مدل قبول میکنه :موفق: 

ا

----------


## m_shirwani

برای شروع سری به وبلاگ زیر بزنید که در ادامه یعنی در بخش دوم آن در مورد موضوع شما بحث خواهد شد:
www.3dstate.mihanblog.com

----------


## prince-of-persia

m_shirwani به جای این کارا برو روی مطالب وبلاگت کارکن.
در ضمن قوانین رو هم مطالعه کن.

----------


## noory

ابتدا باید کاری که در 3d max ساختی را با استفاده از نرم افزار های convertor به فایل .X تبدیل کنی و بعد در زبانهای برنامه نویسی با استفاده از engine های مختلف  که بهترینش directx هست از اون استفاده کنی
البته همینطور که دوستان گفتند به همین راحتی هم نیست ولی ساختن یه بازی ساده کار خیلی شاقی هم نیست فقط وقت می خواد  اگه کمی تلاش کنید می تونید.باید اول با دستورات directx آشنا باشید که منابع زیادی تو اینترنت داره.

موفق باشید

----------


## virman62

DIRECT X به این سادگی هم نیست بامن تماس بگیرید 2573427-0471 تیمور زمانلو برنامه نویس حرفه ای vb

----------

